# when should the discharge stop after ERPC (evacuation of uterus)??



## kirstylm

Hi all.

I had an evacuation procedure after my baby had stopped growing. I had the procedure just over 2 wks ago and the bleeding has stopped and the pain also but am now having brown like discharge. I had quite a lot for a day last week and thought it was the start of my period but then it stopped and now its back again, its only a little and no pain with it but am still waiting for my period too. 

Is this normal and when will it stop??? Also how long will it take before my period comes, I know everyone is different but just would like an idea. 

We are going to wait till my period comes and goes before strating to try for a baby again but am getting impatient. Has anyone that's had this procedure started trying straight away or is it best to wait for period??? 

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## borntobeamum

So Sorry for your loss.

I had similar brownish discharge, and some pain, this can be a sign of a slight infection, sorry to say this. That was the case with me, some antibiotics would clear it up if it is.

If you are unsure at all, go to the doc, its the best thing.

Laura


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I am at the exact same place, two weeks post procedure. I just went for my follow up and asked about discharge and brown spotty blood. She said that was totally normal, she also said very directly, "you are only 2 weeks after pregnancy, you still have all your pregnancy hormones in you!" It was actually kind of funny the way it came out. I asked when to expect my period, and she shrugged, apologized and said, "anytime in the next six weeks". She did give me a HCG blood test to run in a couple weeks if I felt like it to make sure my levels were going down. 

So, in answer to your question, sounds to me like your right on track and goodness only knows when your period will come. My other doctor said not to think anything is period type flow for at least 6 weeks. Ugh, hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## kirstylm

Oh crap, its so long to wait isnt it!!! Driving me crazy - never have I wanted my period to come so much in my life!!!!! Hope it's not an infection although I may go to doctor anyway next week to be on safe side. Should I have a follow up then - no one mentioned it to me?!
I did a preg test to make sure my hormones were back to normal this morning and it came bacj as negative so im assuming that means they are back to normal???


----------



## borntobeamum

kirstylm said:


> Oh crap, its so long to wait isnt it!!! Driving me crazy - never have I wanted my period to come so much in my life!!!!! Hope it's not an infection although I may go to doctor anyway next week to be on safe side. Should I have a follow up then - no one mentioned it to me?!
> I did a preg test to make sure my hormones were back to normal this morning and it came bacj as negative so im assuming that means they are back to normal???

It is so blinkin long, I delivered my Angel baby, gillian, 5 weeks ago tomorrow (oh god that just hit me there - 5 weeks,....), Very rare condition had to deliver her and then surgery to remove placenta. I certainly was not told about any follow up, or advised to go for one, I mentioned in another thread as well, how bizar it is that you get constantly followed up if you have a baby, but if you go through a MC or lose your baby in any other way you dont seem to get the attention, well as NoRMAL practice anyway.

I am lucky that I have a fantastic doc who knows me v well and I cant talk to about anything, she said it can take 4/5 weeks, I dont have any feelings like :witch: is going to come, so god knows. Although I do have the infection, which may be messing things up.

With regards to hormones, I think although the test came back negative you may still have some hormones in your system. Dont mean to sound negative, but unfortunately, from reading some of the other girls posts, its a bit like - how long is a bit of string.....

If you are feeling "all right down there" then, not sure if you should, but could you not just "give it a go, and not take precausions".... practice makes perfect.... lol....

I hope the :witch: comes soon for us all that are waiting on her....... (and we wonder why she is called the witch.....)


----------



## fifi37

Hi all. I had my angel baby on the 4th of june but kept on bleeding so had to get an evacuation of the uterus on the 19th of august have been bleeding on and of since then but for the past week I have had a brown discharge so went to gp and gp put me on antibiotics on the 4th of September. still having slight brown discharge even thou im on antibiotics. just wondering if anyone else is having the same trouble? or can tell me how long this will last? just feeling so low with everything as seems its never ending


----------

